# A new free online CubeTimer!!



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

This new timer is designed for BLD and for people who do not own a StackMat. I told me friend one day that everytime after completing a blindsolve, i would hav trouble reaching for the spacebar because i am blindfolded. So my friend i dunno how he did it but in an hours time, he sent me this link: http://cubernoid.blogspot.com/ and it sort of improved my time because i was able to start or stop the timer by just hitting the keyboard randomly because it does not require any specific key to activate. I think most of you would not think it is not too practical but just to let you know of this timer and i hope you will appreciate it. One more thing, my friend has asked permission from CubeTimer and this is not an illegal copy of cubetimer's program. k hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ianini (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks very similar to CubeTimer.com


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job to your friend, it's cool that he could make the timer.

You know, qqTimer also works for BLD (you can press any key to stop, although only space starts the timer). It does the averages mentioned and also does scrambles for many puzzles, as well as more complex functions (standard deviation, deleting single times, +2/DNF, comments on times, etc).


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah but the only difference is you can activate it with any key, and the loading time has decreased (i think) and your times and types of puzzles are now on the bottom


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nice job to your friend, it's cool that he could make the timer.
> 
> You know, qqTimer also works for BLD (you can press any key to stop, although only space starts the timer). It does the averages mentioned and also does scrambles for many puzzles, as well as more complex functions (standard deviation, deleting single times, +2/DNF, comments on times, etc).




yeah but my friend is trying to make it mobile-friendly because both of us usually surf the net in our handphones so it'll be cool to have it load faster and not screw up the phone speed. anyway, did you do qqTimer? coz qqTimer=qqwref


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

ianini said:


> Looks very similar to CubeTimer.com


That's cause he copied most of its code.

Edit: Oops, how did I manage to miss the last part of the first post?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i think so too but he has got permission... so it's not suppose to LOOK like cubetimer, it's BASED on cubetimer lol...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice, but not really about BLD. Moving to Speedcubing Discussion.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 25, 2009)

Seems like Lucas enjoys being a mod 

This is nice of your friend, but I seriously think there are already enough timers, surely there's one that does what you want. We have qqTimer, blah's timer, cubetimer, cubemania, rubetimer, Ctimer... For your problem (not being able to find the spacebar) I think qqTimer would be best.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

@trying-to-speedcube...:thanks for your suggestion, i will try out other timers and think about it... thanks once again

@Lucas Garron:did i post this thread on the wrong section?if i did i'm sorry


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

xXzaKerXx said:


> anyway, did you do qqTimer? coz qqTimer=qqwref



Yep


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute name


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Seems like Lucas enjoys being a mod


I would enjoy it more if members were more responsible/had brains, so I didn't need to be a mod.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for moving my thread here, and sorry again if i had less brains than you expected


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 25, 2009)

even if we have 'to many' timers, does it really hurt for ppl to add more i mean really, at some point i plan on making one. just to relearn C#...


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 25, 2009)

When i tried entering the site my antivirus found something.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 26, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> When i tried entering the site my antivirus found something.



oops sorry!i'll let my friend know about it ASAP thanks for pointing it out

Errr.. may i know what antivirus are you using?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry for responding a lot later I was using avast.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 6, 2010)

Um, there's a Trojan on there.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2010)

@ iasimp were you using avast also or something else?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 6, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> @ iasimp were you using avast also or something else?



Avast, yes.


----------



## cubetimer (May 7, 2010)

I can guarantee you he didn't ask my permission. I get people ripping the code off my site all the time, and it's really irritating. I'd ask your friend to take his site down or build his own, but clearly he wouldn't care anyway.

If you can't be original, you could at least try some honesty. There was no permission granted...


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2010)

I guess code theft is always going to be a problem with JavaScript apps. I would add a copyright notice to the page, just to ensure perspective plagiarisers are fully aware that the author is not happy with having their work stolen.



Spoiler






CuberNoid Shoutbox said:


> *Sora:* that isn't a copy from cubetimer cubetimer is a copy of it!
> *tp:* This is cubetimer. it sucks
> *justin * hmmmm... not make but modified
> *jurc:* you copied a timer
> ...





_"*Sora:* that isn't a copy from cubetimer cubetimer is a copy of it!"_ - haha, priceless


----------



## megaminxwin (May 7, 2010)

The worst part about this? The _marquee_ at the top. *shudder*


----------

